# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Συσκευη αναμονης κλησης TS-D63

## gg4a

Καλημερα και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.

Μηπως εχει τυχη σε καποιον να δουλεψει αυτη την συσκευη ειναι απο  τηλεφωνικο κεντρο και βγαζει ενα ηχητικο μυνημα σε αναμονη κλησης.


s-l400.jpg

----------

